# Spraying metallic silver



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sprayed my fiesta in metallic silver (moondust silver) and the colour has come up patchy, like some parts are darker than others (looks like a build up of metallic flakes). Anybody know why? 
Here's the reasons I'm thinking off: 
I sprayed it on too wet 
The metallic flakes sunk to the bottom of the spray gun
These are only ideas ^ help would be appreciated 👍

Can't seem to upload pictures for some reason.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Few reasons, you need to do a final drop coat which I imagine you're not doing


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You have probably tried to spray too wet.
I always find it best to evenly dust metallic finishes and allow time to flash rather than go for the finish as you would with solid colour. Then apply a mist coat of lacquer and again let that flash off properly to seal the base coat before going for the finish with subsequent coats of lacquer.
Or, less likely, perhaps you have tried to put the first coat of lacquer on too wet. This can lift and pool the base coat making it look uneven. If you get a run it can drag the base coat down the panel and the run will show under the lacquer.


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

So shall I go with lighter coats next time then? If so how many coats of base all together?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I work on the principle of when it looks even without lacquer it will be even when it has been lacquered.
It is not really a question of number of coats more of technique and distribution.
Once you have laid a coat or two to get the feel and look of it, with basecoat you can fade in or out by moving faster or slower over patches that appear uneven or turning the gun down and spraying less paint without having to apply a coat over the whole panel. Just puff it on.
It is not something you can do with solid colour in the same way. That is what I mean by dusting and not applying too wet. It is like dusting the the paint on until it is even.
Not unlike as you would fade one panel into another. If you spray wet and just stop halfway along a panel you might as well not have bothered. Whereas if you start and then move faster or pull away away and then stop you will not apply as much paint and the colours above and below can blend/merge and not draw the eye.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

As mentioned in the other replies you need to finish with a "drop coat" to create an even tone and to allow the metallic flake to sit correctly. 

To apply a drop coat half the pressure your running through your gun and increase the distance from the panel.

You should be able to physically see the paint/flake drop onto the panel hence the term "drop coat".


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

So build up light coats then. 
Would you recommend shaking the spray gun every few passes so that the metallic flakes don't sink to the bottom of the spray gun cup?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Bluenose123 said:


> So build up light coats then.
> Would you recommend shaking the spray gun every few passes so that the metallic flakes don't sink to the bottom of the spray gun cup?


It's not something I've ever done. I'd concentrate more on the application method and stick to the guidance above.

Btw silver is probably the hardest colour to paint with regarding patchyness and colour matching.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

The flakes won't all settle to the bottom that quickly. Yes that after a few days you look in the paint tin and it's all sludge at the bottom and thinner at the top


----------



## Bluenose123 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replys people, hopefully it goes right this time haha


----------

